# Inyectar mas potencia, autos.



## luisgrillo (Abr 25, 2010)

Buenas a todos compañeros, tengo unproyecto y una duda que a mas de uno le gustaria poner en marcha.

Bueno, lo que pasa es que quiero aumentar la potencia de mi auto, tiene 6 cilindros y motor 3.0L

Se me vino a la mente aumentar un poco el tiempo de accionamiento de los inyectores de combustible, asi cambiaran el % de la mescla gasolina-aire que entra a la camara de combustion y con el nuevo porcentage de gasolina me deberia de subir la potencia.

Aqui esta el asunto,  desconectare las salidas de la computadora que mandan la señal de accionamiento a los inyectores y los metere a un circuito el cual me SUMARA unos cuantos microsegundos (los que yo quiera) el tiempo de accionamiento de los inyectores.

Mi duda, la computadora por medio de sensores (que no conosco y si es que hay) va a detectar que estoy abriendo mas tiempo la entrada de gasolina al motor y mandara la señal con un tiempo mas corto para el accionamiento de los inyectores?


----------



## Dano (Abr 25, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Buenas a todos compañeros, tengo unproyecto y una duda que a mas de uno le gustaria poner en marcha.
> 
> Bueno, lo que pasa es que quiero aumentar la potencia de mi auto, tiene 6 cilindros y motor 3.0L
> 
> ...




Ademas vas a tener que aumentar la cantidad de aire, cual es tu idea? inyectar mas combustible? atrazar el punto?

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2010)

inyectar mas combustible.

Ahora que estube revisando el motor, tiene una entrada de aire con un tapon, la entrada es de masomenos 5/8 y es de aire, y va despuesito del cuerpo de de admision, lo por lo que si lo quito, entra mas aire al motor y empieza a tambalear, cuando a esa entrada le rocio arrancador entonces se acelera, lo que estaba pensando era en poner un carburador en esa entrada y accionar una valvula de aire para que funcione el carburador y asi tenerlo como un sistema "turbo".

¿Crees que si le saque unos 20 HP mas si le pongo el carburador en paralelo con el sistema de fuel injection que tiene??


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 26, 2010)

Que auto? que motor?


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2010)

es una pickup ranger 92, ford,  trae motor 3.0,  6 cilindros 24 valvulas.

se supone que debe de funcionar bien con el carburador que activo  o desactivo por medio de un boton (y circuiteria) no??


----------



## javier397 (Abr 28, 2010)

.... pensas agregar un carburador que vos lo haces andar cuando te pinte no mas?
pah, no se che.. me suena medio raro..la camioneta es inyeccion?? fijate el chip de potencia que cosas le mejora y trata de hacerle un clon al chip o de tratar de  hacer algun mecanismo que haga lo mismo..
se me ocurre..


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2010)

Es modelo 92... no se si puede aumentar la potencia reprogramando la  ECU. Pero si se puede es lo mas recomendable...


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 28, 2010)

Pero reprogramando la ECU me gastaria mas gasolina por que siempre tendra el nuevo software que hace que me inyecte mas gasolina, lo del carburador, pues no veo lo dificil de eso, el carburador siempre esta en admicion maxima, por lo que solo debo cortar el suministro de aire para que deje de funcionar. tambien trae un solenoide para cerrar el paso del combustible.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2010)

Yo de mecanica se lo basico, pero es un tema interesante como para investigarlo...
Lo que le veo es esto... el motor recibe aire y combustible en un determinada proporcion (relacion estequiometrica), si le metes mas cobustible deberias meter mas aire... en otras palabras necesitas un turbocompresor, ojo, lo digo segun lo poco que se


----------



## maligno (Abr 28, 2010)

para el motor v6 de la ranger, tienes varias alternativas para agregar algo de potencia, lo primero que tienes q considerar es la relacion estequiometrica de la mezcla aire y combustible, idealmente es 14,7 a 1. Todos los motores trabajan con mezclas mas empobrecidas en relacion 15 a 1 y en temas de potencia la relacion es de 14 a 1, una buena solucion para ir enrriqueciendo esta mezcla sin entervenir ni la mecanica del motor ni la electronica de la ecu, es alterar el valor del sensor de oxigeno, que no cumple otra funcion  que ser una señal de retroalimentacion para le ecu y asi esta va limitando los tiempos de inyeccion, cuanto mas pobre es la mezcla menos volts tenemos en el sensor.
si bien esto es una mejora a lo largo de toda la curva de potencia, nunca aumentara el ancho del pulso que acciona a los inyectores por sobre el valor programado. si quieres algo mas considera el aumento de presion del regulador de combustible.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

No quiero soñar regañon ni mucho menos, solo quiero ser objetivo sin ningun sentimiento de por medio... vale? es para no escribir tanto rollo e ir directo al grano, pues estos temas siempre son muy extensos.

Primera... Olvida lo del carburador en paralelo con el FI. Lo unico que tendras seran unas enormes cortinas de humo y una camioneta que te destruira las bujias en pocos minutos.

Segunda... Por cuestiones de quimica, las proporciones de combustible son identicas en todos los motores... ya sean de alto o bajo rendimiento. A la misma cantidad de combustible le puedes sacar 10 caballos o 50 caballos. Agregar mas combustible solo empeorara la situacion, pues la mezcla sera menos eficiente al haber mas carbono que oxigeno. 

Tercera... La potencia/rendimiento de un motor es directamente dependiente de la presion de compresión al momento de la explosion. Esto se puede manipular de varias formas... "reduciendo la camara de combustion, aumentando el flujo agrandando los pasajes de gases, aumentando el tamaño de las valvulas, manipulando el tiempo de apertura de las valvulas, o aumentando la carga de gasolina aire usando un compresor (supercharger o turbo).

cuarta... o lo haces FI o lo haces carburado.

De estos puntos iniciales, ahora si podemos profundizar dependiendo de hacia donde se incline la conversacion...

Salu2 y ojala sea de utilidad la informacion.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2010)

Al fin uno que sabe! ya que estamos con el tema, tengo una Berlingo 1.9 diesel... que se puede hacer para que tire un poco mas? el tema es que hace un tiempo se salio un tapon que lleva en el motor y perdio el agua, la aguja ni se mosqueo porque al trabajar en contacto con el agua... en fin, una recalentada...unos bueno pesos rectificando la tapa, y ya no es lo que era antes. Tiene 180 mil Km, aparte de aumentar la presion de inyeccion de la bomba (lucas) hay algo mas que no sea muy caro para hacerle? saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Con los diesel lo mejor es meterles turbo, su rendimiento aumenta considerablemente, especialmente el torque. Son una maravilla. Y el problema que probablemente tienes, es que se recalentaron los anillos y ya no sellan tan bien como antes y tu compresion bajo. Una anillada y un turbito, sera tu solucion.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 28, 2010)

oorale, pues de todos modos no pierdo nada en adaptarle el aparatejo al motor, si no funciona se lo quito y listo, no creo que me dañe el motor, si la mescla es muy pobre se apaga el motor, y si es muy rica vere el humo negro saliendo del escape y si con ajustes no funciona pues entonces optare por otro sistema para aumentar la potencia.

Lo del sensor de oxigeno yo tambien lo pense, pero no aumentaria tanto como para sentir algunos caballitos mas en mi camioneta.

Gracias a todos y despues posteo resultados,  ya que tenga dinero por que ahorita estoy en la ruina


----------



## unleased! (Abr 29, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> ...lo que estaba pensando era en poner un carburador en esa entrada y accionar una valvula de aire para que funcione el carburador y asi tenerlo como un sistema "turbo"....


Tienes un concepto erroneo de lo que es un turbocompresor.





> ¿Crees que si le saque unos 20 HP mas si le pongo el carburador en paralelo con el sistema de fuel injection que tiene??


 Cambia el colector de escape por uno de competición y ya tienes tus 20 caballos sin tocar nada mas, aunque te toca soltar mucho dinero.


> es una pickup ranger 92, ford, trae motor 3.0, 6 cilindros 24 valvulas.


Ese modelo creo que tiene unos 140cv Para que quieres mas potencia en una pickup? Están pensadas para carga, no para correr a 230km/h


> se supone que debe de funcionar bien con el carburador que activo o desactivo por medio de un boton (y circuiteria) no??


Si vas a montar algo dejalo fijo ya que a mas CV, para necesitar la misma potencia en una situación dada pisas menos el acelerador y el consumo baja un pelin.

Puedes cambiar la relación de compresión rectificando la culata, hay varias formas de aumentar potencia en un motor.


> Pero reprogramando la ECU me gastaria mas gasolina por que siempre tendra el nuevo software que hace que me inyecte mas gasolina, lo del carburador, pues no veo lo dificil de eso, el carburador siempre esta en admicion maxima, por lo que solo debo cortar el suministro de aire para que deje de funcionar. tambien trae un solenoide para cerrar el paso del combustible.


Aver, creo que tienes conceptos erroneos. si necesitas mas potencia necesitas inyectar mas gasolina, incluso, aunque montases un turbocompresor, al inyectar mas aire tienes que inyectar mas gasolina para que la mezcla no sea pobre. la potencia no sale de la nada!!
Metiendo un carburador no solucionas nada tampoco ya que, en la salida de gases la centralita (ECU) detecta la cantidad de CO2 expulsada en la mezcla y varía la cantidad de gasolina por los inyectores en consecuencia!! Si pones un carburador y le abres mas la entrada de aire entonces tienes mas CO2 a la salida y la ECU hace inyectar menos gasolina. Lo único que conseguirás es un motor que te responda mal.
Si el motor fuese a carburación podrías obtener mas potencia adaptando el carburador de otro motor de mayor potencia pero, en uno de inyeccion como no toques la ECU lo tienes crudo...


fernandoae dijo:


> si le metes mas cobustible deberias meter mas aire... en otras palabras necesitas un turbocompresor, ojo, lo digo segun lo poco que se


 un turbocompresor no es tan facil de implementar como la gente cree. Hay que meter pistones forjados, cigüeñal, transmisión, recalcular la mezcla aire-gasolina, cambiar inyectores, reprogramar ECU, asientos de biela, valvulas, modificar admisión, implementar un intercooler, posiblemente retocar el sistema de refigeración del motor y, si el turbo pesa mucho y el auto es para competición es necesario también ajustar la suspensión, frenos, centro de gravedad... Prepara unos 8000€ mínimo.

En mi opinión solo aumentaría potencia a un motor de serie cuando fuese un coche especificamente para correr o hacer drift, fuera de esas circunstancias me compraría un coche de mas potencia.


fernandoae dijo:


> Al fin uno que sabe! ya que estamos con el tema, tengo una Berlingo 1.9 diesel... que se puede hacer para que tire un poco mas?


Mejor que no la toques ya que las berlingo de serie pierden potencia con el tiempo y hay que llevarlas a taller, cuanto mas si toqueteas...


----------



## maligno (Abr 29, 2010)

veo que hay algunos conceptos equivocados, quimicamente la mezcla ideal es igual, pero en la practica en los motores no es igual (motores de carga estratosferica, gdi son los casos mas notables) a medida q aceleras la mezcla se va empobreciendo se puede comprobar midiendo la tension del sensor de oxigeno y veras que se baja mucho respecto a los 0,7 volts q hay en ralenti.
respecto a la potencia rendimiento existen:
rendimiento termico, rendimiento volumetrico y rendimiento mecanico cualquiera de los 3 que intervengas mejorara la potencia final de tu motor.
ahora en la practica: considera el aumento de presion de combustible, en conjunto variar la señal del sensor de oxigeno  y finalmente saca el convertidor catalitico asi
el motor respirara mejor


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 29, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> un turbocompresor no es tan facil de implementar como la gente cree. Hay que meter pistones forjados, cigüeñal, transmisión, recalcular la mezcla aire-gasolina, cambiar inyectores, reprogramar ECU, asientos de biela, valvulas, modificar admisión, implementar un intercooler, posiblemente retocar el sistema de refigeración del motor y, si el turbo pesa mucho y el auto es para competición es necesario también ajustar la suspensión, frenos, centro de gravedad... Prepara unos 8000€ mínimo.



No es del todo cierto. Si vas a manejar mas de 12 libras de presion, entonces si, a meter todo, pero un motor de serie puede trabajar perfectamente con 5 o incluso 8 libras de presion en el colector y el rendimiento de este es notoriamente mejor.
Casos de motores serie vendidos con turbo y sin turbo (motor 1.6 de nissan, motor 2.5 de cryshler, motor 1.8 de VW) Son el mismo motor. Lo que si cambia es la ECU, ya que obviamente un motor turbo tiene mayor demanda de combustible y la ecu debe de venir programada para compensar.


----------



## GERI (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola como están...
le hago un aporte muy importante a todos....
y es el siguiente....

En todo motor a INYECCION ya sea multipunto o monopunto... lamentablemente el 100% de de las formas de aumentar la potencia, NECESARIAMENTE tiene que pasar también esa "información" por la ECU (la computadora) porque es ella la encargada no solo de "inyectar" el combustible sino también de "sensar" por medio de varios puntos sensores (valga la redundancia) para ir corrigiendo la mezcla de carburante (combustible-aire), a este proceso se le llama técnicamente "sintonización" e incluye:
- Sistema de inyección de combustible
- Sistema de encendido
- Sistema de escape
- Sistema de admisión en los motores con distribución variable como Toyota, Honda, etc.

Lo mejor para poder darle un buen poco más de potencia es cambiar el CHIP de la ECU que venden por ahí para mejorar esta sintonización...

Un ejemplo si vos forzas la cantidad de combustible, a la salida en el múltiple de escape, hay un sensor que se llama Sonda Lambda que es la encargada de testear si se está "quemando" todo el carburante que ingresa al cilindro, y si  no es así, envía una orden a la ECU para que mejore la mezcla optimizándola para que esta falla no ocurra, ya que no cumpliría con las normas antipolución internacionales y a la larga también dañaría el catalizador, y esto conlleva a muchos otros errores mecánicos como ser el tiempo de encendido (que se atrase) y esto trae aparejado más fallas, que a la larga (y no tanto) traería serios inconvenientes en general...


----------



## maligno (Abr 29, 2010)

otra cosa que puedes hacer es desconectar la egr, que es una valvula que permite recirculacion de los gases quemados del escape y los envia a la admision, esto es para empobrecer la mezcla y asi bajar la temperatura de los gases de escape por ende evitar la formacion de oxidos de nitrogeno, que absorven una buena porcion de la potencia generada, pero en el caso de tu motor en donde la relacion de comprecion no es elevada le sentara bien.
y se notara un poco mas de punch.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 29, 2010)

Yo lei bastante sobre el tema... pero realmente se nota?, se puede hacer desconectando la ficha de la electrovalvula? o hay que tapar el tubo?
Y una pregunta mas... como me doy cuenta si quedo abierta o cerrada?


----------



## maligno (Abr 29, 2010)

si te refieres a la egr, efectivamente se nota. ahora la manera de proceder sera respecto al motor que trabajas, hay algunos (gm) que trabajan por presiones diferenciales aqui solo basta desconectar un vacio, en la mayoria con tapar el tubo por el lado de la admision basta, pero hay otros que son mas complejos controlan el flujo de gas de recirculacion con un motor paso a paso y el comportamiento en la combustion es monitoreado principalmente por el sensor de oxigeno que esta despues del convertidor catalitico.
y a los que hacen esto como dato adicional (aunque no compete en este foro) cambien el termostato por uno de mas baja temperatura y si no lo pueden encontrar perforenlo con una broca de 3 o 4 milimetros, esto es para compensar la subida de temperatura que produce anular la famosa egr.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 30, 2010)

Otra posibilidad que se me ocurre es dejar presionado un interruptor que tiene en la bomba de inyeccion, segun lo que lei controla la recirculacion... cuando se pisa el acelerador a fondo se acciona


----------



## GERI (Abr 30, 2010)

Por favor si quieren que su motor les dure, no toquen nada, cualquier cosa que toquen la ECU se "entera", el motor está lleno de sensores por donde se imaginen.
En el caso que recomiendan "liberar" un poco el flujo de refrigerante perforando la base del termostato, eso lleva al deformamiento de las camisas de cilindro, ya que trabajaran a una temperatura para la cual no está diseñado el material de las camisas, ya de por si solo, el termostato, a una X temperatura a la cual está calibrado, abre la válvula de alivio.
Además, lei por ahí aumentar la relación de compresión, retocando la tapa de cilindro, esto también conlleva a elevar la temperatura de trabajo, "quemando" en el mejor de los casos la junta de tapa de cilindro, y hasta deformar la tapa de cilindro misma, y "destemplar" los aros de pistón con la consiguiente disminución de compresión del cilindro.
Además aumentando la relación de compresión, aumentan la temperatura en la cámara de combustión del cilindro acarreando la casi segura "autodetonación" del carburante, aunque esto es solucionable cambiando a combustibles de mayor octanaje, pero esto lleva a la larga a fallas en a ECU ya que no está calibrada para dicho combustible, aparte de que ese combustible es la oneroso....

Ahora les digo, un motor a inyección, fue diseñado para solucionar muchos inconvenientes que antes tenían los motores con carburador, entre los que cabe destacar:
- Optimización de la mezcla aire-combustible, conllevando mejorar el rendimiento y contaminar menos el medioambiente.
- Mejorar el punto de encendido en el punto ideal según las RPM del motor para optimizar que se queme la mayor cantidad de carburante posible, para no contaminar.
- En el caso de los sistemas de distribución variable, esto se añade para poder realizar de la mejor manera el llenado efectivo máximo del cilindro con carburante con relación a las RPM, y poder lograr una curva de respuesta de torque mas lineal y uniforme respondiendo desde más bajas vueltas..
Ahora, cuando un motor no tiene un sistema de distribución variable del válvulas, o sea tiene un cruce fijo de levas (del árbol de levas), de alguna forma la ECU se desempeña para optimizar el llenado del cilindro...
Conclusión la mejor manera de mejorar la potencia en un motor a inyección, es CAMBIANDO o REPROGRAMANDO la ECU.
Los motores de antes de la décad del 90, en su gran mayoría, poseían un sistema de admisión con un carburador, que no era ni más ni menos, una boca, con un obturador (la mariposa) que la abríamos a voluntad al pisar el acelerador, entonces por las misma fuerza del vacío que se producía en el múltiple de admisión, de alguna forma los cilindros de las arreglaban para "tragarse" todo ese combustible, ya sea mucho o poco, pero de ahí a que se optimice el rendimiento y otras cosas hay un largo camino, entonces era más fácil potenciar un motor; le metiamos más carburante por la boca del carburador que seguro se lo cambiábamos y también las boquillas o los famosos "chiclé", le cambiábamos el árbol de leva por otro que nos deje la válvula de admisión abierta por un poco más de tiempo, entonces llenamos más el cilindro, porque no era únicamente cambiar el carburador, y de esta forma teníamos más energía termodinámica que se convertía en energía mecánica en el cigüeñal... total le seguiamos metiendo más y más y como no había ningún sensor que nos esté "espiando" todos felices y contentos...
Ahora volviendo a la inyección, lo que toquen, la ECU se entera como por arte de magia, así que a fijarse que es lo que le tocan y quien se lo toca para que puedan disfrutar por más tiempo del motor en condiciones...


----------



## maligno (Abr 30, 2010)

jamas e visto una camisa deformada por variar o no usar termostato, otra cosa el motor que nos ocupa en este momento es un ford v6 de 3 litros y lo mas importante el sistema de control es EEC, para este sistema de ford, asi como para muchos otros existen protocolos de funcionamiento y algo de los mas basico que hay es el " open loop" y el "closed loop", si eres capaz de mantener el sistema en lazo abierto puedes manipular el sistema a tu antojo ya que en esta condicion, no una retroalimentacion que es dada por el sensor de oxigeno.
por otro lado todos los "chips" o reprogramaciones, lo que hacen es modificar la estrategia de combustible, punto de encendido y en algunos casos el control de la distribucion.
Lo de cambiar la estrategia de combustible no es nada mas que aumentar la cantidad inyectada, esto se puede conseguir de 2 formas : aumentando el ancho de pulso de los inyectores o incrementando la presion de combustible.
Y no sean timidos a la hora de intervenir, las condiciones de diseño de cualquier motor exige a lo menos un 50% sobre la potencia nominal sin intervenir nada.


----------



## GERI (May 1, 2010)

"maligno" si nunca viste una camisa deformada por no trabajar en la temp óptima del material, entonces te invito a que visites una rectificadora de motores...
Y luego cuando decis que lo que hay que hacer es "aumentar la cantidad inyectada, esto se puede conseguir de 2 formas : aumentando el ancho de pulso de los inyectores o incrementando la presion de combustible", decime como lo logras si no tocas la ECU...
si me lo explicas como haces sin tocar la ECU sos un genio...
Primero hay que estudiar muchas leyes físicas incluyendo la termodinámica de los motores de combustión interna, luego aprender a utilizar la electrónica para poder aplicarla "como corresponde" para no dañar el motor, no contaminar el medioambiente y no reventarnos nosotros mismo que vamos dentro del vehículo por una contraexplosión que nos puede romper una biela, un cigüeñal, etc, y que nos termina bloqueando la transmisión y quedamos dando trompos en cualquier esquina.
Te lo dice un aficionado a la preparación de motores para rally, aparte de haber corrido varios años en esa categoría....
Vos queres ganar un par de CV más, sacale el catalizador y listo (por más que contamines un poco más o un poco menos), también podes desconectarle el alternador, y de última el electroventilador, aunque creo que ese motor Ford debe tener la turbina con un viscoso, entonces cambia la turbina por otro más plano que no tenga tanta resistencia al viento (todo lo que acabo de comentar se implementa en un auto de competición de rally, pero siempre controlado por el navegante si aveces hasta dos bombas de combustible utilizamos porque nos quedamos cortos de caudal);  ahora con un par de CV creo que no haces nada, además nadie se quedaría con las ganas de probar con un cambio del 15 al 20% de la potencia standard o me equivoco...
Te estoy hablando que a motores de 1100 cc de fiat, le estamos sacando u pocos más de 105 o 107 CV (medido con dinamómetro) y pasamos las 11000 RPM pero tenemos el inconveniente que a esas vueltas nos cuesta hacer entrar el carburante en el cilindro porque disponemos de 4 cil nomás. superamos lamentablemente la velocidad lineal máxima  de recorrido de pistón por lo que nos cuesta hacer "repirar" el motor.


----------



## maligno (May 1, 2010)

Geri, soy ingeniero automotriz y semanalmente a lo menos desarmo 3 motores para su recuperacion... antes que nada, entiendo que este es un foro de electronica por tanto mantengamos el tema en el area que corresponda.
he visto toneladas de motores reventados y muy generalmente corresponden a fallas de lubricacion, te digo que algo de tecnologia de materiales se y ajustar un cambio de termostato para que controle a 5 0 10 grados menos no es nada si sabes que el rango normal de temperatura de trabajo de los motores puede ser desde -20 grados celcius a sobre 105.
Y los ciclos termodinamicos claro que los conozco, ademas de las propiedades fisico-quimicas de los combustibles .
y para incrementar la cantidad inyectada aumenta la presion de inyeccion el inyector no es mas que una valvula de descarga y a mayor presion mayor caudal descarga, ahora si dices que no se nota un incremento de 15 0 20 %? imagino que es una apreciacion subjetiva del tema, el vectra que estandar tiene 115 cv y el mio tiene 132 por cambio de memoria y sin cambiar corte de rpm, se nota y harto, claramente no son para carreras de circuitos, pero en ocaciones se agradeces esos cv en caso de tener que adelantar o tener una marcha rapida con recuperaciones  mejoradas.
bien dices que este motor tiene un viscoso y muy sabido es que estos sistemas generan una resistencia proporcional al cuadrado de las revoluciones que este girando, tambies sabras que este tipo de motores a duras penas dan la mitad de las rpm que dan tus motores fiat, por tanto la manera de mejorar la potencia  es mejorando la disponibilidad de par y para eso se incrementa la cantidad inyectada, en el orden del 5 al 15%, siempre monitoreado por el sensor de oxigeno y entregando un dato corregido a la ecu.
esto no es tema de genios, en google hay una cantidad de ingenios para modificar señal de la sonda lambda y lo mejor de esto es que es totalmente desconectable.
por ultimo no me gusta comentar generalidades, se pueden cometer errores por desconocimiento de la situacion especifica que nos ocupa y el tema es el v6 ford eec3 y como mejorar su potencia, lo demas esta demas y hay algun foro por ahi dedicado en exclusiva al tema de mecanica automotriz, por ahi podria opinar de otras cosas que se le pueden hacer a los motores y es sus casos particulares cuanto se puede, que es lo seguro y todos esos detalles, pero respetando los terminos de un foro de electronica no pretendo dar la lata a los demas foristas hablando un tema que no les compete.
A fernandoae ¿ la bomba inyectora es una lucas delphi? si es asi estas en lo correcto y si funciona mantener el interruptor de marcha max presionado.


----------



## maligno (May 1, 2010)

http://www.free-energy-info.com/D17.pdf
 ahi tienen un circuito muy bueno, pueden enrriquecer u empobrecer la mezcla segun les paresca.


----------



## fernandoae (May 1, 2010)

> A fernandoae ¿ la bomba inyectora es una lucas delphi? si es asi estas en lo correcto y si funciona mantener el interruptor de marcha max presionado.


Si, una bomba lucas... dcn 2.2 CREO, es la de las fotos que puse mas arriba. Voy a probar lo del interruptor a ver que pasa  Gracias por el dato!

Ahi medi la tension en la electrovalvula de la egr y tiene 12.5V siempre, presione o no el interruptor, puede ser a lo que lo medi con el motor frio?
Pd: me parece que igual la egr no anda porque esta trabado el eje 
Aunque no sea algo sobre electronica... el multiple tiene mucha cantidad de aceite, incluso llega algo al filtro de aire, puede ser un problema de valvulas? al existir una contrapresion puede volver el aire?
Lamenteblemente mi Berlingo ya no es lo que era y como no la puedo cambiar quiero hacer todo lo posible para que ande un poco mejor... los mecanicos aca en mi "pueblo" aparentemente no tienen muchas luces


----------



## MerLiNz (May 2, 2010)

En los diesel si se aumenta la potencia a base de inyectar mas diesel dentro de unos margenes, en los gasolina sin embargo por mucha gasolina que le metas de mas no vas a tener mas potencia, es mas puede ser al contrario si tenemos una mezcla 14,7:1 es la mezcla perfecta, si le ponemos 12:1 por ejemplo tendriamos menos potencia pero mayor seguridad (dependiendo del motor) y si le ponemos 16:1 el motor seguramente griparia debido a que la camara no se enfriaria debidamente al entrar poca gasolina, esto hablamos de motores normales.

Para "potenciar" un motor gasolina la unica forma sin añadir componentes es variando el punto de encendido, pero esto es peligroso ya que podria causar detonacion y joder el motor, normalmente el fabricante pone un margen bastante seguro, se podria ajustar un poco mas pero podriamos causar problemas por ejemplo en verano habria mas riesgo. Y la detonacion no es audible a no ser que sea muy severa, el motor suele llevar un sensor de detonacion el cual corrige la detonacion en caso de "escucharla" pero ir detonando cada 2x3 es perjudicial.

Y sobre algo del termostato que he oido para que el motor este mas frio, tambien es perjudicial, es simple, el piston y cilindro estan ajustados a una determinada holgura, si el motor va mas frio esa holgura es mayor, por lo cual el piston iria "bailando" o moviendose en mayor medida dentro de la camisa(cilindro), por lo cual el desgaste del motor seria mayor. Es mas, que un motor vaya frio no es nada beneficioso.


----------



## maligno (May 2, 2010)

Fernandoae tu motor  siempre estara con el multiple impregnado en hollin y aceite, esto es porque a el llega una manguera que viene de la tapa del motor la cual hace llegar vapores del aceite del motor sumado al residuo del escape que entra por la egr.
estos motores pierden mucha potencia al descalibrar la regulacion de las valvulas y si quieres ganar un poco en alta pero sacrificando un poco el ralenti, puedes adelantar la apertura de valvulas unos 5 grados y la inyeccion 1 o 2 grados, afortunadamente usa poleas dentadas regulables y fijate en el escape aver si usa filtro de particulas, si tiene se lo sacas( es casi como un catalitico) pero restringe a lo bestia cuando esta tapado cosa muy frecuente.
aclaro algunos conceptos:
respecto a la mezcla: 14,7 a 1 relacion estequiometrica ideal con esta ecuacion y su perfecto resultado en el escape tendriamos solo agua y dioxido de carbono, nada mas lejos de la realidad, es empeño de todos los constructores permitir que sus motores trabajen en condiciones optimas con mezclas un poco mas empobrecidas del orden de 15 a 1 y aun asi contar con buenos resultados, por ello usan diseños precisos de camaras de combustion diversos tipos de bujias y un largo etc. todo para contar con una buena turbulencia a la hora de la compresion. para las condiciones cuando se exige potencia la relacion  se enrriquece al orden del 14 a 1 ( es como la bomba de pique de los carburdores al momento de acelerar) esta mezcla tiene una buena respuesta en cuanto energia generada por centimetro cubico "en condiciones reales"
el tema del punto de encendido: efectivamente el punto tiene limites de avance, idealmente mayor avance a mayor carga y restando grados a mayor rpm, estos no se pueden tabular por ser diferentes para cada modelo de motor, pero devemos tener en concideracion algunos detalles: ej el v6 de ford fue diseñado para combustible de 87 octanos y ahora de standar tenemos 95 a 98 octanos, varios puntos arriba esto permite adelantar el encendido algunos grados inicialmente y es el shock sensor el que va corriguiendo si se producen golpes de alta frecuencia, que es la combustion no controlada del combustible y se produce por cracking del combustible( ruptura molecular de los enlaces de hidrogeno-carbono) generando otros compuestos algunos muy detonantes y otro motivo es el autoencendido que se genera muy frecuentemente por puntos calientes al interior de la camara de combustion y este se nota cuando adelantas mucho un motor carburado lo detienes y este sigue trabajando herratico pero trabaja aun sin chispa de encendido.
respecto al termostato: la diferencia que hace una pequeña perforacion es de menos de 10 grados muy necesarios a la hora de disipar el calor extra que se produce en la culata cuando desactivas la egr ¿ poque? como mencione antes desactivar la egr es permitir mayor flujo de aire al motor si la temperatura sube mucho durante la combustion el nitrogeno( que es el elemento predominante del aire) reacciona con el util oxigeno y resta montones de energia produciendo oxidos de nitrogeno.
En estas condiciones el motor nunca, jamas va ir frio de echo exige bastante uso de electroventilador, si se remiten a un termometro ni veran diferencias


----------



## algoespacio (May 7, 2010)

La forma mas facil y barata es engañar a la ECU a través del sensor de tº. Motor frío, mezcla mas rica. En la Ranger se nota.


----------



## darbiter (May 7, 2010)

Dejando a un lado la discusion tecnica sobre mezclas y etc, el chico de la furgoneta al final ha hecho algo?


----------

